# E-mail notification for @home guestbook



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

I was wondering if anyone came up with a way to have an e-mail notification sent to you when someone signs your guestbook. I have @home cable service and they provide you web space and a guestbook, but they don't let you get to the cgi_bin.


----------



## nczman (Dec 12, 2000)

Mulder,

I don't think there is a way to do that without CGI or ASP. Only other options I know is to pay for your website that has cgi, or have someone else host your guestbook.
I think I have seen some of the later under cgi-resources.com .


----------

